# Keeping Grazing Herds Healthy.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is the focus of a new publication.....in the link below you can access another link from Iowa State University that will allow you to download a 4 page read on grazing health. You will also see some other publications that are free that can also be downloaded.

Regards, Mike

https://www.drovers.com/article/keeping-grazing-herds-healthy-focus-new-publication


----------

